# New Browning A5 vs. SBE II



## BugBuilder

I'm looking to buy a new a shotgun and have narrowed it down to these two.
Has anyone had a chance to try the new A5's? I really like the look and feel of them. Will they cycle all sizes of shells simultaneously? What are the pro's and con's of either one?

Thanks,
Bugbuilder


----------



## snowfreak

I just bought my son one last year for graduation and he has shot every thing from dove loads to 3.5 loads and no problems yet even during these cold days it shoots great


----------



## Bax*

I haven't shot an A5 yet so I can't weigh in on it but I do own a SBE II and love it. It cycles smoothly and the Comfortech stock really reduces felt recoil on heavy waterfowl loads. It still cycles light loads flawlessly too.

My only complaint with the SBE is that I feel the need to shoot it a lot and I don't shoot my other shotguns as much as a result. The others are feeling rather neglected.


----------



## BugBuilder

Thanks for the comments. I think I'll probably have to shoot them both and decide which one fits me and shoots for me best.
Bax, I know what you mean by neglect. I shoot my citori for everything except waterfowl and my other shotguns feel neglected as well. 

Thanks,
Bug


----------



## snowfreak

I have the SBE II and the SX3 I like my SX3 more


----------



## Mavis13

Ive got a very old A5 that has never let me down; I dont even recal if it's ever jamed. Are the new ones the same as the old ones? If so they are very good.


----------



## Wind In His Hair

The new A5 is a completely different animal. It is inertia driven, not gas like the Maxus or Gold. I've handled them in stores, but haven't seen anyone at the range or in the field with one. I'm trying to talk my brother into buying one so that I can test it out. :mrgreen:

I've got the SBE II and have complete faith in it. I read some reports that some of them may need a break-in period of a couple hundred shots or so before they'll cycle the light stuff, but mine has worked perfectly with all loads from day one.


----------



## BugBuilder

snowfreak said:


> I have the SBE II and the SX3 I like my SX3 more


What do you like more about your sx3 more?


----------



## Afishnado

You'll never hear anyone say "gee I wish I wouldn't have got that Benelli". I have the SBE II and of course I love it. You can easily turn it into a 3-gun competition shotgun one weekend and shoot very lite 7/8oz loads, then goose hunting the next with very heavy 3.5" loads and never have a problem with failure to feed or eject.


----------



## Rspeters

Wind In His Hair said:


> The new A5 is a completely different animal. It is inertia driven, not gas like the Maxus or Gold.


Interesting. Being the owner of an inertia-driven Benelli Semi-auto (Montefeltro) the first thought that comes to mind is if you're going to get an inertia driven gun, go with Benelli. Their inertia driven guns have been out for a while, they're proven and they're wonderful.


----------



## Theekillerbee

Afishnado said:


> You'll never hear anyone say "gee I wish I wouldn't have got that Benelli". I have the SBE II and of course I love it. You can easily turn it into a 3-gun competition shotgun one weekend and shoot very lite 7/8oz loads, then goose hunting the next with very heavy 3.5" loads and never have a problem with failure to feed or eject.


I too have the SBE II, and I really like that gun. It does have a little quirk, and that is part of the inertia drive. I am fairly light, and if I have a heavy coat on, and don't set the gun well against the shoulder, it will stovepipe. This is a function of the gun moving too far backwards and eating up the inertia. This certainly doesn't happen often, and yes I must take some of the blame for some sloppy form. I still love the gun, and wouldn't trade it in. I'd bet that the new A5 would have the same issue.


----------

